# MTHFR and Vit. K injection for newborn



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, I'm aware of the controversy surrounding the vit. k injection and leukemia. I'm really looking for information specific to MTHFR and vit. k vs. debating the vit. k shot in general. Thanks.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

I am homozygous for MTHFR but with the A1298C mutation, which has *not* been linked to increase risk of clotting.

It has me thinking though in terms of the vit. K injection for newborns and wondering if this should be avoided in case my husband carries a mutation that is linked with increased clotting (he hasn't been tested). Just curious if any other women have run into this and what they opted to do about it. I just thought of this, so haven't had a chance to ask my doc about it.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am not doing the Vit K shot because it doubles the chances of childhood leukemia. On the other hand, brain bleeds are beyond rare, unheard of in otherwise healthy children. The vit K shot is a new thing so there is plenty of newish data on it.


----------



## snowmom5 (May 8, 2008)

I can't speak to MFTHR, but I have Factor V Leiden, and all of my kids have had the vit K shot, including the one who in fact inherited hetero FVL from me (we found that out several months later, during pre-op bloodwork). In his case, he was a premie with plenty of other issues at the time of birth.

A good place to read what others have done, or to ask the same question, is a yahoo group about pregnancy with clotting disorders. http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group...ec=group&slk=1

Also, there's a discussion of some other clotting issues and the vit K shot at http://www.fvleiden.org/ask/11.html though I didn't see any talk of MTHFR there.


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm heterozygous MTHFR with the C-mutation - the one that is linked to clotting. I also (possibly) had another clotting disorder. I went ahead with the vitamin K shot because of this. Probably everything would have been fine w/o the shot, but it felt like the chances of something not being fine were increased in our case.


----------

